

(Android) Developer Income Report #7 - kreci
http://www.kreci.net/reports/developer-income-report-7/

======
rkalla
kreci, wanted to thank you for sharing your income with us; it helps everyone
else figure out what they are doing right/wrong or at least have a point of
reference.

You mix the income reports with self-promotion just right so you get
visibility to the things you want to promote (ebook) and give us visibility
into the things we are interested in (income).

Also had no idea iStockPhoto brought in any money at all... interesting!

------
wildmXranat
Kreci, is your Android market income 100% from ads? I wonder how Polish
developers are coping or getting around the restriction of not being able to
sell their apps. Your write-ups are always welcome, keep it up. Mile to
widzieć, pozdrowienia z za oceanu.

~~~
kreci
Yes it is 100% from ads as I am not allowed by google to sell apps on Android
Market. Rowniez pozdrawiam :)

~~~
dpcan
Can you share how many daily impressions your ads receive in order to generate
that much income?

------
kreci
As usual comments are very desired and welcome! =)

~~~
tomjen3
I hate to be that person, especially as I an a nonnative English speaker
myself, but have you considered getting somebody to copy-edit your blog posts?

After seeing the quality of the writing, I would be somewhat concerned about
buying the ebook (in addition to the concern I already feel about its tiny
size).

Other than that, keep up rocking.

~~~
kreci
It looks I will need to get some English lessons. Thank you for being honest.

~~~
icey
Eh, I don't think you need English lessons. You can run your posts through
<http://polishmywriting.com/> and make adjustments based on that.

Thank you for continuing to share your progress. It makes for interesting
reading. I hope you don't stop because of language differences.

~~~
kreci
Great link - thanks!

------
netcan
It would be interesting to know what apps you have out there and some numbers.
Maybe that's another post though (price, #installed, ad revenue, ad stats..).

~~~
uptown
These appears to be his apps:

<https://market.android.com/developer?pub=KreCi.net>

You can get rough download numbers from the stats on the right-side.

~~~
GFischer
As someone else stated, your (kreci's) English needs a little help to be
professional grade:

"Trick your friends and show them broken screen... or make them broke it! "

Here you have an incorrect tense ("make them broke it!" should be "make them
break it!")

Same for the text on the fart app.

It's understandable but it shows you're not a native speaker. I'm not either,
if it helps :)

I still bow to you since you actually made something (rule #1 of
enterpreneurship) while I'm still afraid of taking the plunge.

------
seancron
Thanks kreci for sharing another income report.

I'm a U.S. college student and I'm looking to make some side income from
Android apps. I've already developed my first very basic app, but I'm getting
stuck on the financial side of things. I haven't been able to find any good
answers to questions such as:

* What do I do about taxes?

* How do I report any income I make?

* Should I put my income in my personal bank account? Or should I put it somewhere else?

* How should I track sales, and what should I keep track of?

I'd appreciate any advice you or anyone else can give.

~~~
silverbax88
You also might want to pose such questions on <http://answers.onstartups.com/>
as well

~~~
seancron
Thanks for the link. Looks like there's already a similar answer:
[http://answers.onstartups.com/questions/18629/taxes-for-
andr...](http://answers.onstartups.com/questions/18629/taxes-for-android-
iphone-developers)

------
bane
Thanks for the information! Do you have a graph that shows the up and down
swings of your ad revenue?

Also, I'm not familiar with the stock photo site you mentioned. Is that a site
where folks can license out photography?

------
heri0n
cool, thanks for sharing! keep up the good work and good luck on developing
for iOS!

~~~
kreci
Thanks!

